# OSHA Summer Inspections in Texas



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I saw this over CT. Be prepared guys.

This summer, OSHA will be inspecting residential construction sites in Texas. The emphasis will be on fall protection compliance, but, of course, inspectors will be checking the whole site for any deficiencies. For more information, visit*http://www.osha-pros.com/blog/


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Good for them.


In the words of the immortal Tim Hag....


BRING IT:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Fall protection: Tuck and Roll.


----------

